# Guinea pig overweight?



## bob280784 (May 27, 2009)

Hi, 

I have a question with regards to my guinea pig.

I have two of the little guys, housed in a rather daft super insulated, thermostatically underfloor heated hutch and run (that way they get to stay ourside, whatever the weather!).

Anyway, Humphrey (the older of the two guineas) is quite tubby. He is from the Scottish SPCA and has been steadily gaining weigth since we got him. If memory serves he wasn't much more than 800g 12 weeks ago and now he is 1150. Both him and Winston (the younger guinea pig - about 6 months old) barely eat dried food. I give them dandilions daily and put they out in a larger run with long grass for a few hours every other day. 

My wife and I joke about the number of chins Humphrey has but should we actually be concerned? He seems very healthy otherwise - glossy coat, clear eyes and no diarrhoea.

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Could you post a photo?
Sometimes its easier to tell from a picture.


----------



## bob280784 (May 27, 2009)

I'll try to get a good one this afternoon.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My Nemo has always been a fatty and he's getting on for six years old now.


----------



## bob280784 (May 27, 2009)

Humphrey is the ginger and white one 

He was pretty skinny when we got him. He had been at the Scottish SPCA for over a month in an indoor cage. He just seems to have a passion for grass!


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

he looks fine


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He looks healthy (and handsome!) to me. Some piggies are just slightly bigger than others.


----------



## bob280784 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

It is good to know that he's OK. I think that he was perhaps just a little underweight coming from the rescue and he's thrown himself fully into mowing our lawn!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

perhaps its a female and is pregnant, that happened to me.. i was told both were females and a week ago two lil piggies were born!


----------



## bob280784 (May 27, 2009)

I bloody hope not!

I am hoping that the sexing at the Scottish SPCA was accurate, and the fact that Humphrey is huge (females smaller) will mean he's a lad :shocked:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

yeah the sex must be right. i just said id out it on the table!
he looks finr in the pic!


----------

